# Wabi kusa plants



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

What plants would be suitable for a wabi kusa setup?


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I used HC, Glosso, Clover, and Hygro Kompact. All worked well. Basically anything you can grow emersed will work well.


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm in the process of starting an emersed setup, I've seen common stem plants like bacopas growing outside of water. I want to eventually do a wabi kusa using my emersed plants too. Good luck!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Staurogyne repens is one of my favorites for this type of setup.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

EntoCraig said:


> Staurogyne repens is one of my favorites for this type of setup.


+1 S. Repens is great emersed.


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

+2, I dont have any myself but I've seen it emersed and it is a beaut!


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

What about humidity? I don't want to saran wrap my setup if these emersed plants need high humidity to flourish.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

i know the bacopa does not require lots of humidity..i grow it outside my tank in huge clumps and by my window growing outa a jar ha..


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

What are some other stem plants that can be grown emersed without much humidity?


----------



## greenman857 (Feb 25, 2012)

I guess from my experience is that (obviously) you want to use emersed friendly plants, as the Wabi fills in you reduce the humidity, thru trial and error you'll figure out which plants are more tolerant of low humidity. One of the main "selling points" of the Wabi style I think is the encouragement of mosses which make great fillers. Keep in mind that Wabi and kokedama are very similar one being more aquatic the other more terrestrial but also older historically...?


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

I have crypts growing in a tub located in my bathroom. If relative humidity is high enough in the space you'll be fine.

If your air is bone dry get a humidifier and run it once in a while in your space.
A little humidity is good for you. 
Too much humidity is bad though.

-Gordon


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

hydrocotyles will work well. there's a native bacopa people grow here as ground cover. Both these are pretty tolerant. I have stauro repens emersed, looks great but it's a little touchy with the humidity imho. 

Also, persicarias have a pretty firm stem structure and are traditionally swamp plants anyway.


----------



## catwat (Aug 24, 2008)

Many plants would work. Check out this post for some ideas.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ture/58291-emersed-growth-trial-wabikusa.html


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Non Aquatics I'm using:
coleus
mint
lucky bamboo (small cutting)
native moss

Aquatics:
java moss
HC
dwarf hairgrass
crypts
ludwigia repens (hasn't grown, hasn't died)
ludwigia glandulosa (really taking off!)


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I think I'll start making a bunch of wabi kusa as a way to quickly plant foreground plants in the aquarium. I saw Amano do it and thought it was a great idea. I don't have to wait for plants to establish and keeps the fishes from digging up the plants.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Do you know what kind of cloth is used?

I'm thinking of using glossy, hm, dwarf hair grass.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Humidity depends on the location as well. I have a number of my plants that have grown out of the tank, down the side and all over the place but being that they are in my office where I have four tanks the humidity is relatively higher so they are fine. I know I have bacopa, pennywort, altenanthera and even water sprite that is a good two feet out and down the side of the tank and green as hell. You can tell it is more humid in there though and that is probably due to the 20L being lidless and evaporating all that water into the air.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I believe Amano uses some type of moss (peat seems like a close match) wrapped around rocks to make it sink. The nutrients come from ferts he adds to the water, but there really isn't much in the balls aside from moss and rocks.


----------

